# Toronto area: Bass Pro clearance



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Have they started to mail order yet?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

crk said:


> Have they started to mail order yet?


Yes, the Toronto store does mail order.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll be heading there hope to find a parking spot around 10-11 aha


----------

